# Photo Realism Quad Looks



## ATLDiva76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ladies, how are you wearing the Photo Realism Quad from MAC's lasted collection release?

Please indicate:

Base (Primer, Paint Pot, Shade Stick)
Inner
Mid
Outer
Crease
Brow


----------



## Pinkpanther925 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm wearing it this way:

Base: UDPP
Inner: Photorealism (light gold)
Mid: Fresh Approach (lighter green)
Outer: Image Maker (mid-toned green)
Crease:Grey Range (dark green, almost teal)
Brown: Photorealism (light gold) or another more matte color such as brule

Hope this helps! I adore the palette.


----------



## Sisa (Sep 5, 2009)

I prefer it this way:

Base: MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Inner + Mid: Fresh Approach (lighter green)
Outer: Image Maker (mid-toned grey green)
Crease: Image Maker 
Darken Crease and outer V: Grey Range
Brow: Photo Realism (light gold) and just a hint of it to the inner corners

A picture of this look:


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ Thats so pretty! I haven't worn mine yet.....I need to try some different looks


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

There are loads of looks using this quad. Check the tutorials on youtube and the FOTD's section on here.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually found this quad hard to work with.  I've tried a couple of looks but the colors aren't as pigmented as I'd like.  I saw Tiffany D do a look with the following placement:

Base - Sharkskin shadestick
Lid - Fresh Approach
Inner - Photo Realism
Mid - Image Maker
Outer - Grey Range
Crease - Grey Range
Brow - Gesso

Tiffany D


----------

